# false cognates



## Garin

Zdravím všechny!
Už i čeština přejala výraz "falešní přátelé" pro "false friends", dokonce je k tomu ve fóru slovanských jazyků pěkně dlouhý thread. Jak ale přeložit do češtiny false cognates, "falešní příbuzní"? To jsem zatím neslyšel, a při googlení tohoto slovního spojení mi to spíš nachází články o podvodnících, co lákají z důchodců peníze. Máme na to v češtině nějaký odborný jazykovědný výraz?
Předem díky za radu.


----------



## Hrdlodus

Dovolím si tvrdit, že ne. Nějak to opsat vhodně ke kontextu.


----------



## kirmakX6on

Garin said:


> Zdravím všechny!
> Už i čeština přejala výraz "falešní přátelé" pro "false friends", dokonce je k tomu ve fóru slovanských jazyků pěkně dlouhý thread. Jak ale přeložit do češtiny false cognates, "falešní příbuzní"? To jsem zatím neslyšel, a při googlení tohoto slovního spojení mi to spíš nachází články o podvodnících, co lákají z důchodců peníze. Máme na to v češtině nějaký odborný jazykovědný výraz?
> Předem díky za radu.


především musím říct, že výraz "falešní přátelé" jako lingvistický termín se mi vůbec nelíbí...a doufám, že se nadále bude používat standardní, jasnější a logičtější termín "mezijazyková homonymie"

pokud jde o "falešné příbuzné", tak to není tak špatný výraz jako "falešní přátelé"...ale stejně bych řekl, že bohatě stačí termín "falešná etymologie"

viz třeba z jazykové příručky na http://prirucka.ujc.cas.cz/?id=100 


> Mnozí pisatelé jsou přesvědčeni, že _ližina_ by se neměla psát s _-i_, protože jde o pojmenování odvozené od vyjmenovaného slova _lyže_. Není to však pravda – v tomto případě jde o tzv. *falešnou etymologii*. Podstatné jméno _lyže _jsme převzali z ruštiny až koncem 19. století, zatímco _ližina _je doložena už v Jungmannově Slovníku česko-německém (díl II, 1836) jako synonymum podstatného jména _líha__ = ‚vlastně to, na čem něco leží__‘ nebo ‚dřeva dvě hladká, podlouhlá, po nichž se sudy smýkají‘._


podobný, možná užívanější, nicméně nešťastnější (protože je konotován s laiky) je termín *lidová etymologie*, který je definován takto: _mylné, zpravidla nahodilé spojování slova etymologicky neprůhledného se slovem formálně nebo významově podobným, geneticky však odlišným _(viz http://theses.cz/id/8il2wn/Bakalsk_prce.pdf )

o ničem přesném, co by odpovídalo _false cognates_ nevím


----------



## Garin

Díky Hrdlodusovi i kirmakX6on-ovi, a omlouvám se, že jsem opomněl zmínit kontext, ve kterém to je ještě o něco složitější. Mám v překladu člověka jazykově vzdělaného ("English major"), který zmiňuje (stejně jako onen odkaz na anglické Wikipedii) slovo "mama" jako příklad "false cognates". Slyší, jak nějaká Číňanka cosi říká, a i když mandarínskou čínštinu neovládá, pochopí, že mluví o matce, protože zaslechl "mama", a to je - jak poznamenává - právě jeden z typických příkladů "false cognates".


----------



## Hrdlodus

Aha, tak já udělal chybu a ani nerozklikl odkazy. Myslel jsem, že jde o přátele = lidi, kteří jsou špatnými, falešnými příteli. V této oblasti se neorientuji.


----------



## littledogboy

_Cognate_ = _příbuzné slovo_. (OED: Slovo v jiném jazyce ze stejného kořene.) Řekl bych, že v hantýrce lingvistů _kognát_.

Jen je-li z kontextu zřejmé, že jde o lingvistiku, tak by vám asi falešný příbuzný prošel, ale já osobně bych to nikam nepsal.

_False cognate _bych přeložil jako _falešné příbuzné slovo_. nebo lépe _slovo zdánlivě z téhož kořene_ nebo _téhož původu_.


----------



## Garin

Všem děkuji za rady a tipy, asi nakonec použiju to _falešné příbuzné slovo_, díky, littledogboy!


----------

